# Matrimonio bianco



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
Lui mai.
All’inizio la nostra storia era diversa anche se dire passionalissima direi di no.
Ne abbiamo parlato, abbiamo pianto, notti infinite a dirci ora cambia. Non cambia nulla.
Sempre o stanchi o presi dalla routine. Entrambi 39 enni, entrambi con solide professioni anche se in passato mio marito ha avuto problemi legati al suo studio non da poco.
Li potevo capire.
Lui dice che mi ama ma di fatto nulla cambia.
Io prima ci stavo male chiedevo mi dilaniavo. Lui nulla come se fosse normale.
Non ha altre. Non ho altri.
Ma sento che dovesse capitare non mi tirerei più indietro.
Non ne posso più di questa sua passività.
Credo che ci vogliamo un gran bene e che quella componente li non tornerà mai più.
Io ne ho un gran bisogno. Lui pare di no.
E dopo che ne parli poi non en parli più perché dici forse parole è peggio passiamo ai fatti, e ti agghindi e ti conci e tutti ti trovano splendida e lui?dorme.

Insomma tradire non va bene
Ma vivere così?
A lui sta bene
A me no
È giusto?


----------



## maybek (26 Marzo 2012)

*il sesso*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


il sesso è una cosa mentale...probabilmente è scattato qualche cosa nella sua testa che lo frena... routine noia .... cerca di farlo svagliare..


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> il sesso è una cosa mentale...probabilmente è scattato qualche cosa nella sua testa che lo frena... routine noia .... cerca di farlo svagliare..


ci ho provato e quando ci provo va bene lui c'è a suo modo senza chissa quali cose eh
io sono stufa e a rischio
mi sforzo anche io eppure lo faccio
e sto sforzo farlo lui qualche volta?

penso che dopo una serie di anni sia fisiologico 

quelli che mi dicono di passioni che non crollano o mentono o che culo
questione di chimica però non penso di sforzi


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


benvenuta nel club


----------



## dubbioso (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


ciao, hai tutta la mia solidarietà...a ruoli invertiti sto vivendo all'incirca la medesima situazione...

guarda se proprio non trovi una soluzione mi prendo cura io di te.....così prendiamo 2 piccioni con una fava


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

dubbioso ha detto:


> ciao, hai tutta la mia solidarietà...a ruoli invertiti sto vivendo all'incirca la medesima situazione...
> 
> guarda se proprio non trovi una soluzione mi prendo cura io di te.....così prendiamo 2 piccioni con una fava


e facciamo così

io davvero non capisco
o è scemo mio marito o gli va bene così


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

a me è successa stessa cosa
ma gli anni senza fare nulla sono più di due e i filgi 3

solo che ho tradito

non ho cercato am quando è capitato mi sono tirata indeietro per poco poi ho ceduto
c'erano altri componenti una forte amicizia prima eh il danno ès tatof atto

abbiamo provato a chiduerla ad allontanarci
inutile

poi mi sono detta ma perchè? mi fa stare bene

ma ioe ro alla soglia della depressione
marito via inc arriera tre bimbi un lavoro tosto il mio sola eccecc

non mi giustifico ma sono più leggera nei giudizi vs me stessa ora

sono egoista certo ma anche mio marito lo è stato per anni
l'altro non risolve certo i problemi ma è un darsi gioia reciproco e poi si vedrà

mio marito è più attento affettuoso ma evidentemente è arrivato tardi e cmq più di tanto mica cambia
ovviamente non mi lamento più


rossi


----------



## tradito77 (26 Marzo 2012)

Siamo sempre lì.
Ci sta tutto, hai affrontato la cosa con lui e niente, ma il tradimento... è quella la soluzione?
Sappi solo che potresti fare molto male.
Affronta la situazione con lui e, se non cambia nulla, ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Siamo sempre lì.
> Ci sta tutto, hai affrontato la cosa con lui e niente, ma il tradimento... è quella la soluzione?
> Sappi solo che potresti fare molto male.
> Affronta la situazione con lui e, se non cambia nulla, ognuno per la sua strada.


si certo con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni

mamma epapà non tromban più quindi voi papa lo vedrete una sera a settimana e due week end al mese

scordatevi di alzarvi al mattino e saltagli in braccio
scordatevi la favola la sera
scordatevi le cene i antali i week end i giochi le corse 
scordatevi di vederci insieme al parco

noi stiamo bene insieme benissimo

manca quella componente li non a tro
siamo amici oramai

ma non posso per questo distruggere una famiglia non ci penso a fare questo ai bimbi e a lui che è un papà incredibile

morirebbe di dolore lui e


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si certo con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni
> 
> mamma epapà non tromban più quindi voi papa lo vedrete una sera a settimana e due week end al mese
> 
> ...


dio come ti capisco

si pensa che siamo


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

dubbioso ha detto:


> ciao, hai tutta la mia solidarietà...a ruoli invertiti sto vivendo all'incirca la medesima situazione...
> 
> guarda se proprio non trovi una soluzione mi prendo cura io di te.....così prendiamo 2 piccioni con una fava


! Accidenti!!!Tu stai frequentando brutte compagnie Dubbioso!


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


....ci sino passati tutti credo.
E il tradimento è una linfa vitale che ti farà vedere le cose in modo diverso. E sicuramente migliore.
Ti farà avere forza, ti calmerà i nervi e magari ti da quella spinta rigenerante per poter "recuperare sessualmente" tuo marito e magari recuperare anche una nuova prospettiva del rapporto.

Anche perchè tu non vorresti separarti, due bimbi eccetera, e hai ragione.
Quindi.
prendi sta botta di vita.
Non farti beccare e poi decidi passo passo.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si certo con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni
> 
> mamma epapà non tromban più quindi voi papa lo vedrete una sera a settimana e due week end al mese
> 
> ...



forse dovresti  scuotere il padre incredibile per provare a farlo diventare un marito credibile
prova ad allontanarti tu o a buttarlo fuori di casa, insomma qualcosa di plateale, che non può non vedere
ora ti vede come un socio in affari familiari, e basta
se invece vuoi solo autoconvincerti che è giunta l'ora di tradirlo, bè, nessuno lo sa meglio di te:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse dovresti  scuotere il padre incredibile per provare a farlo diventare un marito credibile
> prova ad allontanarti tu o a buttarlo fuori di casa, insomma qualcosa di plateale, che non può non vedere
> ora ti vede come un socio in affari familiari, e basta
> se invece vuoi solo autoconvincerti che è giunta l'ora di tradirlo, bè, nessuno lo sa meglio di te:smile:


forse non mi spiego
ho fatto di tutto
gli ho persino detto che l'ho tradito e non e a vero pensate voi che roba
reazione di rabbia pazzesca

almeno ho smosso

tempo 1 mese chiarimenti giurato che none ra vero e difatti era così non avevo tradito
tutto come prima

per me finsice qui il sesso la voglia voi dite che torna? io dico di no e se trona ci sia ccontenta come molte che sento qui ci si sforza ecc

sarà gia bello


sarà che prima non ero fedelissima ma da sposata me lo ero ripromessa


----------



## ferita (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse non mi spiego
> ho fatto di tutto
> gli ho persino detto che l'ho tradito e non e a vero pensate voi che roba
> reazione di rabbia pazzesca
> ...



Ciao, sei sicura che non ha un problema "fisico" e non ne vuole parlare?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao, sei sicura che non ha un problema "fisico" e non ne vuole parlare?


sicura perchè una volta che c'è stato incontro funzionato

non so come dire
mi sembra di baciare un fratello forse pure io trasmetto sta cosa


----------



## ferita (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicura perchè una volta che c'è stato incontro funzionato
> 
> non so come dire
> mi sembra di baciare un fratello forse pure io trasmetto sta cosa


Può succedere dopo tanti anni di matrimonio.
Una terapia di coppia? Ci avete pensato?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Può succedere dopo tanti anni di matrimonio.
> Una terapia di coppia? Ci avete pensato?


non ci credo a ste robe
non credo alle forzature

non credo al dirsi adesso tutto torna+chi lo fa e qui ne ho lette di storie simili lo fa per tirare avanti
nobile ma io non sono così

poi eleggo anche di gente che si è innamorata di altri e poi hanno chiuso ma non per amore vs il coniuge no no

chi è stato mollato chi è sparito ecc

quindi...

tristezza


----------



## ferita (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ci credo a ste robe
> non credo alle forzature
> 
> non credo al dirsi adesso tutto torna+chi lo fa e qui ne ho lette di storie simili lo fa per tirare avanti
> ...



Tu hai scritto che ti sembra di baciare un fratello.
Perchè?


----------



## stellina (26 Marzo 2012)

eccomi matrimonio passato in candeggina!!!!
come ti capisco...più che un fratello un socio! siamo molto uniti per la prole e poi ognuno fa la sua vita.
ma io in questo limbo ci sono da parecchi anni!


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si certo con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni
> 
> mamma epapà non tromban più quindi voi papa lo vedrete una sera a settimana e due week end al mese
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta!
Io ti consiglio d'insistere con lui sulla questione, non tanto del sesso, ma del fatto che vi siete tanto allontanati da sentirlo solo come un fratello.

Non sono d'accordo con tebe sul prenderti una botta di vita, tu non desideri solo sesso, desideri una coppia...finiresti malissimo, secondo me.

La terapia di coppia non è una forzatura, ma un costringere a far emergere i propri sentimenti ed eventuali problemi. Non credo che il fine della terapia sia forzare una riunione della coppia, ma potrebbe portare anche alla consapevolezza per entrambi, della fine della vostra coppia (il che non vuol dire che vi dobbiate separare, ma solo una presa di coscienza sulla vostra situazione).


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

e lo sapessi perchè perchè gli voglio bene
è un uomo bellissimo
ma è finita quella componente li
po' essere no?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> Io ti consiglio d'insistere con lui sulla questione, non tanto del sesso, ma del fatto che vi siete tanto allontanati da sentirlo solo come un fratello.
> 
> Non sono d'accordo con tebe sul prenderti una botta di vita, tu non desideri solo sesso, desideri una coppia...finiresti malissimo, secondo me.
> ...


ma voi credete a ste terapie? xme uno finsice e torna come prima?
un conto s elitighi
un conto farti tornare la voglia eh


----------



## ferita (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e lo sapessi perchè perchè gli voglio bene
> è un uomo bellissimo
> ma è finita quella componente li
> po' essere no?


E' finita per tutti e due, quindi, non solo da parte di lui...
E' inutile convincere lui se poi quando lo baci ti sembra di baciare un fratello (e quindi alla fine provi anche tu repulsione, no?)
Mi sembra una vicenda complicata perchè tu "incolpi" lui ma ci stai dentro anche tu!


----------



## conan_it (26 Marzo 2012)

Nei giorni ho scritto un topic sulla mia situazione ed è identica alla tua.
Fortunatamente non abbiamo figli, ma dopo tanti anni si è nella stessa situazione.
Sempre amici, ma non più amanti.


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma voi credete a ste terapie? xme uno finsice e torna come prima?
> un conto s elitighi
> un conto farti tornare la voglia eh


Io si, la terapia non credo serva a far tornare la voglia...ma a capire perché è andata via e soprattutto a prenderne atto, e a far tornare a livelli più alti la comunicazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

conan_it ha detto:


> Nei giorni ho scritto un topic sulla mia situazione ed è identica alla tua.
> Fortunatamente non abbiamo figli, ma dopo tanti anni si è nella stessa situazione.
> Sempre amici, ma non più amanti.


e come l'affronti/risolvi?
sei un uomo?

io non capisco
io ne ho parlato di qsto problema
io sono andata in analisi
io lo cercavo

ora che mi allonatano lui si fa qualcosina
ma a me frega poco ora 
e sto male vorrei tornasse come prima


----------



## Duchessa (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci ho provato e quando ci provo va bene lui c'è a suo modo senza chissa quali cose eh
> io sono stufa e a rischio
> mi *sforzo* anche io eppure lo faccio
> e sto *sforzo* farlo lui qualche volta?
> ...


Sarò un po' drastica, anche se mi dispiace tanto esserlo nei casi così dolorosi..

Non è possibile forzare la legge della biologia. Il matrimonio è un'istituzione che va contro le leggi della natura (e tra il resto serve pure ad arricchire i terapisti di coppia). Non ho conoscenza di persone che abbiamo recuperato una sessualità appagante dopo periodi "bianchi" molto lunghi (dall'anno in su). Sono davvero rari i casi "fortunati" nei quali si conserva l'attrazione sessuale. Nei casi sfortunati (ma tanto diffusi!) non ci sono molte soluzioni:
- sopportare
- cercare soddisfazione altrove, accordandosi
- cercare soddisfazione altrove, nascondendo
- separarsi (mantenendo spazi "comuni" il più possibile ampi per il benessere dei figli)

di solito si prova, si va per tentativi, si ricerca ciò che ci fa stare meglio. E' comunque molto probabile che gli stimoli "esterni" e gli istinti abbiano ad un certo punto il sopravvento contro ogni decisione razionale (in questo senso è "a rischio "anche tuo marito).
Scavare alla ricerca dei famosi "perchè" può essere molto utile per capire se stessi, ma non risolve la relazione, non aiuta la "voglia".
Pare che le crisi più gravi siano all'interno di relazioni nelle quali è la donna ad essere frustrata. Non sentirsi desiderata fa davvero male... ti auguro di trovare una soluzione.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sarò un po' drastica, anche se mi dispiace tanto esserlo nei casi così dolorosi..
> 
> Non è possibile forzare la legge della biologia. Il matrimonio è un'istituzione che va contro le leggi della natura (e tra il resto serve pure ad arricchire i terapisti di coppia). Non ho conoscenza di persone che abbiamo recuperato una sessualità appagante dopo periodi "bianchi" molto lunghi (dall'anno in su). Sono davvero rari i casi "fortunati" nei quali si conserva l'attrazione sessuale. Nei casi sfortunati (ma tanto diffusi!) non ci sono molte soluzioni:
> - sopportare
> ...


Bellissimo post.
Io sono stato comunque tre anni senza fare sesso con mia moglie.
Poi tutto è ripartito...
Una cosa stranissima...
Io che vergognoso dico alle mie amiche...devo confessarvi una cosa...ehm...
Sapete che vi avevo detto che...ehm...
Ci ho scopato!

E loro hanno riso...
Parli come se l'avessi tradita...

E io no..
Sono sincero...non voglio che poi salti fuori che non è vero...

Per me come tutti sapete il matrimonio bianco non è mai stato un problema...
Ti dico...ohi ciccia non ci stai? Vado altrove...

E per quanto possa sembrare strano, mia moglie, in certi periodi della sua vita, ha come dire...benedetto le mie amiche...perchè diceva che era pesante avere sto marito con il fiato sul collo perchè ha bisogno di una cosa che a te non va di fare.

Ma nel mio caso...penso che sia stata una reazione drastica alla malattia...
Oppure è possibile che si sia fatta qualche amante che l'abbia svegliata di nuovo...

Finalmente ora mi dà quello che le avevo chiesto tanti anni fa.

Ma una cosa che ha funzionato e che mi auguro che l'autrice provi...è:
GIOCARE!

GIOCARE!

Come SOle giustamente insegna ( e non è maestra) il sesso è un momento ludico della coppia!

Io e mia moglie abbiamo scoperto che ci va...solo se lo viviamo con lo statuto degli amanti, che s'incontrano per incontri clandestini...fuori della quotidianità.

E' un po' laborioso ma funziona...

Nel matrimonio bianco non si finisce dalla sera alla mattina...c'è tutto un percorso...come dire...inavvertito...

L'idea è...guardarsi con occhi diversi!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


Hai detto a tuo marito quello che hai scritto qua?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai detto a tuo marito quello che hai scritto qua?


Bravo!
E se non riesce a parlargli...
Che mandi a lui una mail eh?


----------



## ferita (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo!
> E se non riesce a parlargli...
> Che mandi a lui una mail eh?


L'idea della mail non è poi così tanto sbagliata...


----------



## Duchessa (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post.
> Io sono stato comunque tre anni senza fare sesso con mia moglie.
> Poi tutto è ripartito...
> Una cosa stranissima...
> ...


Un recupero forse non tanto strano, giacchè tanto strani siete voi 
Scherzi a parte, nella vostra situzione forse hanno giocato diversi fattori: le esperienze e gli stimoli "esterni" che hanno spento le frustrazioni, lo shock della malattia, la tua costante energia in esubero, la complicità, la libertà che reciprocamente vi lasciate, che, a mio avviso, sono indice di amore vero...
In questo caso invece mi sembra tutto più "chiuso". Dire tutto sì, forse è una buona partenza.. ma non parlare troppo senza agire ..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> L'idea della mail non è poi così tanto sbagliata...


Può essere davvero un'idea, ma che il tutto dopo venga tramutato anche in parole. 
Le email le chat e quant'altro amplificano troppo e danno troppo spazio a fantasie sbagliate.


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sarò un po' drastica, anche se mi dispiace tanto esserlo nei casi così dolorosi..
> 
> Non è possibile forzare la legge della biologia. Il matrimonio è un'istituzione che va contro le leggi della natura (e tra il resto serve pure ad arricchire i terapisti di coppia). Non ho conoscenza di persone che abbiamo recuperato una sessualità appagante dopo periodi "bianchi" molto lunghi (dall'anno in su). Sono davvero rari i casi "fortunati" nei quali si conserva l'attrazione sessuale. Nei casi sfortunati (ma tanto diffusi!) non ci sono molte soluzioni:
> - sopportare
> ...


Concordo in toto.

Non si può pensare di ripercorre fasi ormai passate. Ma avere questa consapevolezza aiuta a contenere ulteriori danni.


----------



## melania (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


Queste situazioni, dunque, sono frequentissime.
Possono accadere i peggiori disastri, e forse basterebbe rendersi conto che sì, ci si vuol bene, ma non si funziona come coppia, e pertanto non si può essere coppia. 
Lo dico con profondo rammarico, a te e anche a me stessa.
Auguri


----------



## tradito77 (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si certo con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni
> 
> mamma epapà non tromban più quindi voi papa lo vedrete una sera a settimana e due week end al mese
> 
> ...


Invece vedere i genitori che si insultano per la scoperta di un tradimento e tutto il resto del "corredo" è una prospettiva migliore?
Se lo scoprisse tuo marito non morirebbe di dolore?
Se decidi di tradirlo, metti inconto tutte le opzioni perchè pure qui indietro non si torna, eh?
Solo questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai detto a tuo marito quello che hai scritto qua?


Ho detto tutto quello che ho scirtto qua
Qua è ultima spiaggia dopo mesi di parole

Ma cazzo una deve pietire che tuo marito ti cerchi adesso?
Parlo parlo
Poi mi hanno detto eh troppe parole  non parlare agisci
Ho agito e se agisco si ci sta grazie a dio ci manca mi rifiuti
Senza enfasi eh solita roba
Insomma sono bella e lo so

Ma non mi cerca mai e per mai intendo mai
X me da quel punto di vista è finita
Sono triste rassegnata ma anche talmente stufa di volerla solo io sta cosa


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma voi credete a ste terapie? xme uno finsice e torna come prima?
> un conto s elitighi
> un conto farti tornare la voglia eh


Dipende:
dal terapeuta
da quello che c'è tra di voi
dai problemi che ci sono...

Insomma, male non fa, magari aiuta. Io una possibilità la darei...


----------



## Indeciso (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.Lui mai.All’inizio la nostra storia era diversa anche se dire passionalissima direi di no.Ne abbiamo parlato, abbiamo pianto, notti infinite a dirci ora cambia. Non cambia nulla.Sempre o stanchi o presi dalla routine. Entrambi 39 enni, entrambi con solide professioni anche se in passato mio marito ha avuto problemi legati al suo studio non da poco.Li potevo capire.Lui dice che mi ama ma di fatto nulla cambia.Io prima ci stavo male chiedevo mi dilaniavo. Lui nulla come se fosse normale.Non ha altre. Non ho altri.Ma sento che dovesse capitare non mi tirerei più indietro.Non ne posso più di questa sua passività.Credo che ci vogliamo un gran bene e che quella componente li non tornerà mai più.Io ne ho un gran bisogno. Lui pare di no.E dopo che ne parli poi non en parli più perché dici forse parole è peggio passiamo ai fatti, e ti agghindi e ti conci e tutti ti trovano splendida e lui?dorme.Insomma tradire non va beneMa vivere così?A lui sta beneA me noÈ giusto?


E come ti capisco...non potrei cominciare i post nel modo peggiore....anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione a parti invertite, e questa cosa va avanti da parecchio oramai, fammi pensare, sono quasi tre anni che lo facciamo solo perché sembra diventata una cosa tipo lavarsi i denti alla sera, ma niente di che e una volta ogni morte di papa.....roba da pazzi, si lo so e pure io oramai sono arrivato al punto di dire basta e ne abbiamo parlato ultimamente....una vampata e puff, tutto come prima e io sono stufo di questa situazione.A me manca come il pane, a lei no....che fare? tradire? ci ho pensato e tanto...Insomma, non sei la sola e mi dispiace che altra gente viva la mia stessa situazione....


----------



## Indeciso (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io lo cercavoora che mi allonatano lui si fa qualcosinama a me frega poco ora e sto male vorrei tornasse come prima


Ecco, mi ci rispecchio sempre più....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho detto tutto quello che ho scirtto qua
> Qua è ultima spiaggia dopo mesi di parole
> 
> Ma cazzo una deve pietire che tuo marito ti cerchi adesso?
> ...


Vediamo se riesco ad essere più chiaro. 
Ho passato almeno dieci anni più o meno nella tua stessa condizione, amore affetto e tutto quello che vuoi esisteva, non esisteva quella sintonia fatta di amore e sesso unito che formava la miscela esplosiva per dare a quel rapporto che avevamo, la sintonia finale che mancava. Ora sta a te, e solo a te! riuscire a far uscire da quel tunnel in cui vi siete infilati, devi cercare tu la maniera per uscirne, perchè solo tu puoi farlo, solo tu e tuo marito avete la possibilità di farlo, rimane a te trovare la soluzione, e ti garantisco che il tradimento non è la soluzione. 
Posso suggerirti qualcosa, ma è solo un suggerimento, fai leggere a tuo marito quello che qua stiamo scrivendo, prima lo prepari e poi gli fai leggere. 
A parere mio ci sono persone "poco adatte" a carpire quello che dal sesso si deve far uscire, ma volere è potere, e talvolta comunque diamo la responsabilità agli altri di una nostra insoddisfazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco ad essere più chiaro.
> Ho passato almeno dieci anni più o meno nella tua stessa condizione, amore affetto e tutto quello che vuoi esisteva, non esisteva quella sintonia fatta di amore e sesso unito che formava la miscela esplosiva per dare a quel rapporto che avevamo, la sintonia finale che mancava. Ora sta a te, e solo a te! riuscire a far uscire da quel tunnel in cui vi siete infilati, devi cercare tu la maniera per uscirne, perchè solo tu puoi farlo, solo tu e tuo marito avete la possibilità di farlo, rimane a te trovare la soluzione, e ti garantisco che il tradimento non è la soluzione.
> Posso suggerirti qualcosa, ma è solo un suggerimento, fai leggere a tuo marito quello che qua stiamo scrivendo, prima lo prepari e poi gli fai leggere.
> A parere mio ci sono persone "poco adatte" a carpire quello che dal sesso si deve far uscire, ma volere è potere, e talvolta comunque diamo la responsabilità agli altri di una nostra insoddisfazione.


ma inssitere su uan cosa che dovrebbe essere Naturale
Io sono STUFA CAZZO  e scusate la parola di aspettare
Ma dico non viene a lui la voglia di dire dopo 12 mesi di astinenza se non una volta/due fatto perché  io lo cercavo vieni qui

Tu claudio sei stato tradito vero?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma inssitere su uan cosa che dovrebbe essere Naturale
> Io sono STUFA CAZZO  e scusate la parola di aspettare
> Ma dico non viene a lui la voglia di dire dopo 12 mesi di astinenza se non una volta/due fatto perché  io lo cercavo vieni qui
> 
> Tu claudio sei stato tradito vero?


Capisco la rabbia, la frustrazione, la sensazione di essere rifiutata.
Ti guardi e ti chiedi perchè. 
Ci sono passata anche io.

Ho tradito, sono stata scoperta, e le cose si sono complicate infinitamente, e il dolore che già c'era è centuplicato, e rivedo spesso gli occhi feriti di mio marito.
Noi ora siamo separati, c'erano davvero tantissimi problemi, quello del sesso era uno tra tanti, e la separazione è stata una cosa buona in sè.
Ma col tradimento di mezzo, è diventata ancora più rabbiosa e dolorosa di quello che già sarebbe stato.

Capisco la rabbia.
Ma dagli questa possibilità: "la mancanza di sesso è tra i motivi di separazione con addebito epr colpa. Ora, o andiamo da un terapeuta epr una ultima possibilità, o io mi faccio amanti. Vedi un pò tu."

Ne hai già provate tante, prova anche questa. Per voi.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma inssitere su uan cosa che dovrebbe essere Naturale
> Io sono STUFA CAZZO  e scusate la parola di aspettare
> Ma dico non viene a lui la voglia di dire dopo 12 mesi di astinenza se non una volta/due fatto perché  io lo cercavo vieni qui
> 
> Tu claudio sei stato tradito vero?


Si sono stato tradito.

Naturale a chi ?

Per conoscere una persona sai bene che non basta una vita, e ti dirò di più nemmeno noi stessi ci conosciamo.
Solo quando certi eventi ci vengono davanti che riusciamo a capire ( si spera) chi siamo noi. 
E poi abbiamo sempre la cattiva abitudine di dare agli altri la colpa di quello che ci sta accadendo, prova a cambiarti tu, prova tu a fare qualcosa di diverso, magari senza esagerare, mi pare che Tebe vi ha consigliato di girare per i toys e qualcosa  prova invece a fare qualcosa tu per svegliarlo. Io posso cercare di suggerirti ma sta a te far viaggiare la fantasia. state fuori in macchina, prova a stuzzicarlo, magari lo fai fermare con la scusa che devi .... e ti fai accompagnare, insomma esci da quei canoni mentali normali a cui siete entrambi fermi. E se qualcosa non va, non cominciare ad uscire fuori di testa facendoti tante di quelle seghe mentali in assolo! cambia atteggiamento anche in questo. Goditi il marito e prendi per sfida il suo e tuo cambiamento. Combatti per questo e non per la ricerca facile di un amante.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

forse non è chairo

ste robe le ho fatte tutte tranne i toys

ma dico lui sa che sta cosa la patisco sa che la desidero
e che fa in utta risposta? dorme

ma certi scusale corna se le chiamano


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si sono stato tradito.
> 
> Naturale a chi ?
> 
> ...


cmq io penso che siano belel parole le tue
solo che quando non si è + innamorati
quando si sta bene ma non si è più quello

è finita
si ti aggrappi cerchi ti sforzi ma tant'è
non si è più felici lo sappiamo tutti

magari cederà prima lui di me me si sono create le condizioni perchè un altro/a trovi posto

non è sano non è normale
non prendiamoci in giro 
qaundo finsic epoi si si ti sforzie ti inventi di tutto ma già il mettersi lia studiare a tavolino sai che vogli ti viene
io sono istintiva passionale mio marito mi ha completamente dimenticata
e lo ammette
ma tutto rimane fermo li

sono qui a sfogarmi perchè tutto resto già dato(


----------



## Indeciso (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse non è chairoste robe le ho fatte tutte tranne i toysma dico lui sa che sta cosa la patisco sa che la desideroe che fa in utta risposta? dormema certi scusale corna se le chiamano


Insomma,se te non puoi fare a meno del sesso ( da come dici ):1) o ti fai l'amante2) o lo molli e ti rifai una vita


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

a em successa stessa cosa esattamente
e dopo tot anni si erano creato altrochè lo spazio per un terzo

e infatti

no, non è la soluzione

ma io tra come stavo un anno fa e come sto ora non mi vergongo di dirti adesso tutta la vita
sono di nuovo io 
so solo questo

mi dispiace e ti capisco
so come si sta
e hanno un bel dire re-inventtevi fate scrivi parla

io ho dato pure di matto ma nulla


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse non è chairo
> 
> ste robe le ho fatte tutte tranne i toys
> 
> ...


quindi hai già deciso per le corna????


----------



## bubu (26 Marzo 2012)

non è che gallina che non becca ha già beccato? e che l'amante ce l'ha tuo marito?
scherzi a parte è probabile che abbia un problema e forse vi servirebbe un sessuologo (se il resto funziona)...però se come lo baci ti sembra tuo fratello dubito che tu ne sia innamorata (se mi sbaglio ti chiedo scusa).


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

*Ma perchè tradire?*

Ma porco cane...
Ma perchè tradire?

Abbiamo appurato che il dolore da tradimento deriva dalle menzogne che raccontiamo al partner per riuscire a ciulare a sua insaputa.

Allora perchè non parlare apertamente?

Senti io ho voglia di fare all'amore, mi manca, ne ho bisogno, mi sento nervosa...sono incazzata...ecc..ecc...ecc...
Che ne dici se provo a sfogarmi con un altro eh?

QUello che nel mio caso non è andato giù a mia moglie fu che lo misi ( secondo lei) come un ricatto.

Cioè io dissi...mollela sennò cerco altrove.

Ma guardate che ero ridotto ad uno straccio...a furia di rifiuti...ero diventato impotente con lei...

Cioè cavoli parlare a cuore aperto di certe cose è così difficile? 

Mettiamo che sia un sessuologo a consigliare una cosa del genere...allora tutto ok no?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ma perchè tradire?
> 
> Abbiamo appurato che il dolore da tradimento deriva dalle menzogne che raccontiamo al partner per riuscire a ciulare a sua insaputa.
> ...



Chissà come mai le è venuta quella strana impressione... 

Per il resto quoto assolutamente. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ma perchè tradire?
> 
> Abbiamo appurato che il dolore da tradimento deriva dalle menzogne che raccontiamo al partner per riuscire a ciulare a sua insaputa.
> ...


Caro Conte..fai presto tu a parlare,qua'dentro la tua visione ''aperta''e'nota,ma mi pare da nessuno approvata.Io penso che solo se c'e'amore ci possa essere gelosia..a me sinceramente se A.o C.si fanno belle scopata alla faccia mia frega -1,da 0 a 10...invece tremo quanto sento mia moglie  provocarmi dicendo....voglio renderti la pariglia,per fortuna le prove non le ha..viceversa l'avrebbe gia'fatto.
Per questo non potrei ma dirle..ok quel tipo se ti piace tanto fattelo..


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte..fai presto tu a parlare,qua'dentro la tua visione ''aperta''e'nota,ma mi pare da nessuno approvata.Io penso che solo se c'e'amore ci possa essere gelosia..a me sinceramente se A.o C.si fanno belle scopata alla faccia mia frega -1,da 0 a 10...invece tremo quanto sento mia moglie  provocarmi dicendo....voglio renderti la pariglia,per fortuna le prove non le ha..viceversa l'avrebbe gia'fatto.
> Per questo non potrei ma dirle..ok quel tipo se ti piace tanto fattelo..


Lothar sveglia...
Se tua moglie ti dicesse...
Carino...vieni qui...che insomma dobbiamo fare le nostre cose...
E tu ti rifiuti...

Tu la conosci...

Dopo quanti rifiuti...accetta le avences di un altro eh?

Parlo con cognizione di causa...
Ho scritto avances...non andare in cerca...

Tua moglie ti piaccia o meno...
Di sicuro quasi ogni giorno troverà chi le fa i "complimenti" 

O sbaglio?

Pensa se lei fosse rabbiosa per astinenza, tu non sei mai disponibile, capito?

Come pensi andrebbe a finire eh?

Ovvio amico mio, poi, non lo verresti MAI a sapere...sai?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar sveglia...
> Se tua moglie ti dicesse...
> Carino...vieni qui...che insomma dobbiamo fare le nostre cose...
> E tu ti rifiuti...
> ...



si oggi sono invonrnito...certo infatti il mio amico paesano.. e mi fa'sentire in colpa..mi dice io cerco fuoir per forza sono stufo di elemosinare scopate casalinghe,anche sua moglie e'gran gnocca....

purtroppo amico,l'ho scoperto tardi me e'cosi',esistono donne a cui del sesso frega zero...la mia amica C.e'cosi'pur avendo 28 anni..la moglie del mio amico pure,anche se io il tarlo lo metto..sei sicuro che non abbia un'altro???...lui dioce ...magari...ahhahahha

infatti sono 3 settimane che vado a sabato sera e stop..e non e'da me..sono gia'stato minaccciato....


----------



## fightclub (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ma perchè tradire?
> 
> Abbiamo appurato che il dolore da tradimento deriva dalle menzogne che raccontiamo al partner per riuscire a ciulare a sua insaputa.
> ...


nel mio caso le cose non stanno proprio così ma quasi
la cosa che fa più incazzare è che poi mi è stato rinfacciato che non la cercavo più
e poi è stata lei a tradirmi (stronza)


----------



## Duchessa (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ma perchè tradire?
> 
> Abbiamo appurato che il dolore da tradimento deriva dalle menzogne che raccontiamo al partner per riuscire a ciulare a sua insaputa.
> ...


E' difficile, soprattutto se dall'altra parte si scatenano reazioni di chiusura o, peggio, di gelosia e rabbia (qui descritte). L'amore dovrebbe comportare la possibilità di ognuno di perseguire il proprio "bene", e ognuno dovrebbe lasciare all'altro la libertà per ottenerlo. Purtroppo esiste l'istinto della gelosia, una forma di egoismo che vuole il possesso, e pochissimi riescono a governarla.
In questo caso forse la nostra Non Registrata dovrebbe cominciare a capire se davvero "vuole" LUI, e non invece "la cosa in sè". Leggo un'incongruenza tra le critiche al marito e le parole dell'inizio "è come un fratello, non lo cerco".
Siamo sicuri che il rancore non sia un po' rivolto anche verso se stessa?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E' difficile, soprattutto se dall'altra parte si scatenano reazioni di chiusura o, peggio, di gelosia e rabbia (qui descritte). L'amore dovrebbe comportare la possibilità di ognuno di perseguire il proprio "bene", e ognuno dovrebbe lasciare all'altro la libertà per ottenerlo. Purtroppo esiste l'istinto della gelosia, una forma di egoismo che vuole il possesso, e pochissimi riescono a governarla.
> In questo caso forse la nostra Non Registrata dovrebbe cominciare a capire se davvero "vuole" LUI, e non invece "la cosa in sè". Leggo un'incongruenza tra le critiche al marito e le parole dell'inizio "è come un fratello, non lo cerco".
> Siamo sicuri che il rancore non sia un po' rivolto anche verso se stessa?


Ho capito...
Si tu la vedi più complessa...
Ho capito...
Un conto è volere sesso e basta...un conto è volerlo da una determinata persona...
Si conosco la differenza...

Si lei non cerca lui...ma perchè?

Ma porca miseria...se una ti salta addosso...se non è prima è poi eh?
Cioè non è difficile convincere un uomo no?
Anche perchè il ciccio ragiona a prescindere no?


----------



## Attila (26 Marzo 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> In questo caso forse la nostra Non Registrata dovrebbe cominciare a capire se davvero "vuole" LUI, e non invece "la cosa in sè". Leggo un'incongruenza tra le critiche al marito e le parole dell'inizio "è come un fratello, non lo cerco".
> Siamo sicuri che il rancore non sia un po' rivolto anche verso se stessa?


Ecco ...ho come l'impressione (parlo per esperienza personale) che per molte donne sia piu' facile e naturale dire "tu non mi vuoi piu'" che non andare a cercare dentro di sé i motivi del proprio tirarsi indietro. 

Comunque è un processo che si autoalimenta: rinfacciare all'altro le sue "colpe" lo porterà a chiudersi, e la chiusura farà ancora aumentare i risentimenti...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ecco ...ho come l'impressione (parlo per esperienza personale) che per molte donne sia piu' facile e naturale dire "tu non mi vuoi piu'" che non andare a cercare i motivi del proprio rifiuto.
> 
> Comunque è un processo che si autoalimenta: la recriminazione porta l'altro a chiudersi, e la chiusura fa ancora aumentare il risentimento...


Hai centrato quale è stato il problema con mia moglie...
L'ho risolto smettendo di cercarla...

Poi quando ero arrivato al polo nord....è venuta lei in cerca di me...

Ma porcc...porc...porc...

E partì con un sms tendenzioso...mah...valle a capire te...


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi hai già deciso per le corna????


Ho il vago sentore di si...:unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Marzo 2012)

Boh...che dire....io mi rivedo in te a parti invertite (moglie che non mi cerca MAI da 18 anni) però non riesco a concepire l'idea di tradirla...ma credo di essere anormale io a sto punto 
Lei pur comportandosi come tuo marito l'amante se lo è trovato lo scorso anno però...quindi è sempre più ovvio che sono coglione io :rotfl:

Comunque ti assicuro che se dovessi essere scoperta la botta di vita sarebbe una fonte inaudita di problemi....io non riuscirei a fare una cosa del genere sapendo il dolore che farei provare a chi tradisco.
Ne hai già avuto un assaggio dalla reazione di rabbia di tuo marito alla notizia del falso tradimento.

Alla fine però fai quello che ti fa star bene...tanto hai già deciso...


----------



## tesla (26 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...che dire....io mi rivedo in te a parti invertite (moglie che non mi cerca MAI da 18 anni) però non riesco a concepire l'idea di tradirla...ma credo di essere anormale io a sto punto
> Lei pur comportandosi come tuo marito l'amante se lo è trovato lo scorso anno però...quindi è sempre più ovvio che sono coglione io :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che se dovessi essere scoperta la botta di vita sarebbe una fonte inaudita di problemi....io non riuscirei a fare una cosa del genere sapendo il dolore che farei provare a chi tradisco.
> ...


come 18 anni?


----------



## Duchessa (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito...
> Si tu la vedi più complessa...
> Ho capito...
> Un conto è volere sesso e basta...un conto è volerlo da una determinata persona...
> ...


Sul rosso: A volte è mai (e "pressare" è controproducente)
Sul blu: A volte è molto difficile. A volte impossibile.
SUl grassetto: Esatto! Come sopra.. per questo motivo


----------



## Niko74 (26 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> come 18 anni?


Ma no....non è che non facciamo sesso da 18 anni eh?
Siamo assieme da 18 anni e in tutto questo tempo non ricordo UNA volta in cui lei sia venuta a cercarmi tranne il periodo in cui cercavamo il figlio (che è arrivato al primo colpo).
La cerco sempre e solo io e questo anche prima del tradimento per chiarire.


----------



## tesla (26 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no....non è che non facciamo sesso da 18 anni eh?
> Siamo assieme da 18 anni e in tutto questo tempo non ricordo UNA volta in cui lei sia venuta a cercarmi tranne il periodo in cui cercavamo il figlio (che è arrivato al primo colpo).
> La cerco sempre e solo io e questo anche prima del tradimento per chiarire.


non è piacevole non essere mai cercati, anzi è un vero supplizio.
comunque ti stimo per la tua forza d'animo, anch'io non sono stata in grado di cercare altrove, ma non mi ritengo una cogliona..solo un pochino...ma del resto se sono fatta così non ci posso far niente.
mica potevo violentare la mia natura


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi hai già deciso per le corna????


Mi sa che il dado è quasi tratto... e alla fine fa pure bene, dai...
E' pieno il mondo di situazioni come questa


----------



## Niko74 (26 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è piacevole non essere mai cercati, anzi è un vero supplizio.
> comunque ti stimo per la tua forza d'animo, anch'io non sono stata in grado di cercare altrove, ma non mi ritengo una cogliona..solo un pochino...ma del resto se sono fatta così non ci posso far niente.
> mica potevo violentare la mia natura


Beh in effetti non mi ritengo coglione ....se volessi farlo lo farei...semplicemente non l'ho mai fatto prima per mie convinzioni e tantomeno lo farò ora che so come si può far stare le persone.

Non vuol dire che starò a farmi tradire a vita da mia moglie ma semplicemente che ora so bene quello che dovrò fare se dovesse accadere ancora.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sa che il dado è quasi tratto... e alla fine fa pure bene, dai...
> E' pieno il mondo di situazioni come questa


Allora stai bene attenta a non farti beccare...perché poi vedrai che non fa più cosi bene


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Marzo 2012)

Vorrei dire qualcosa di intelligente ma in questo momento non mi viene nulla.

Secondo me hai già deciso.

Non è che stai cercando una scusa per tradire e mettere in pace la tua coscienza?
(E' una provocazione eh - tranqui -)


----------



## oceansize (26 Marzo 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non è che stai cercando una scusa per tradire e mettere in pace la tua coscienza?
> (E' una provocazione eh - tranqui -)


 capisco la brutta situazione, ma questa cosa è ovvia dal primo post, imho.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Marzo 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> capisco la brutta situazione, ma questa cosa è ovvia dal primo post, imho.


:sonar:


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :sonar:


oh stasera stai facendo certe figuracce :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Boh...che dire....io mi rivedo in te a parti invertite (moglie che non mi cerca MAI da 18 anni) però non riesco a concepire l'idea di tradirla...ma credo di essere anormale io a sto punto
> Lei pur comportandosi come tuo marito l'amante se lo è trovato lo scorso anno però...quindi è sempre più ovvio che sono coglione io :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che se dovessi essere scoperta la botta di vita sarebbe una fonte inaudita di problemi....io non riuscirei a fare una cosa del genere sapendo il dolore che farei provare a chi tradisco.
> ...


Ma posso chiederti...
Se tua moglie si rifiuta.
E tu hai voglia di sesso 

Come fai?
Escludiamo federica la mano amica...e l'altra come si chiama...aspetta...

Come fai?


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma posso chiederti...
> Se tua moglie si rifiuta.
> E tu hai voglia di sesso
> 
> ...


Conte ma mi sembri un po' //come dire//// morbosamente curioso..... come fai ehh come fai???vuoi dargli qualche consiglio tu al nostro amico?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> Conte ma mi sembri un po' //come dire//// morbosamente curioso..... come fai ehh come fai???vuoi dargli qualche consiglio tu al nostro amico?:rotfl:


Ma no lui dice che non tradirebbe mai...no?

Volevo capire come fa uno se sua moglie si nega in saecula saeculorum eh?
E oggi non miva
E oggi sono stanca
E ti pare il momento per chiedermi certe cose
Ho mal di testa
Non ho tempo

Ecc..ecc..ecc....

Cioè voglio dire...

Lui comunque è sicuro e certo che non tradirà mai.

Vorrei capire eh?

Dere...
Tu mi tieni burp burp...non ti tradisco...per incapacità cuendi...
Cioè sono là con il ciccio sciallo che fuma...cosa vuoi...

Cioè se tu sei piena coma un oco...dopo un pranzo di nozze...e viene lì uno e ti dice...ti vanno due spaghi...tu vomiti eh? O mi sbaglio...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> oh stasera stai facendo certe figuracce :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma lol 

mi ritiro a leggere di là che si scannano


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no lui dice che non tradirebbe mai...no?
> 
> Volevo capire come fa uno se sua moglie si nega in saecula saeculorum eh?
> E oggi non miva
> ...


di brutto!!!:rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma lol
> 
> mi ritiro a leggere di là che si scannano


dove??? oddio si movimenta la serata....dove...mi son persa la lotta:idea:


----------



## dubbioso (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ! Accidenti!!!Tu stai frequentando brutte compagnie Dubbioso!


e pensa che non ho ancora avuto il piacere di scambiare due parole con Lothar....:mrgreen:


----------



## dubbioso (27 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si certo con due bimbi di 4 e 6 anni
> 
> mamma epapà non tromban più quindi voi papa lo vedrete una sera a settimana e due week end al mese
> 
> ...


non si può pensare ad una cosa del genere, se si ama ancora il proprio compagno/a non si può buttare tutto nel wc


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Ma perchè tradire?
> 
> Abbiamo appurato che il dolore da tradimento deriva dalle menzogne che raccontiamo al partner per riuscire a ciulare a sua insaputa.
> ...



Alla luce di quello che racconta il forum concordo.
Alla luce di quello che rappresento io, ( vale solo per me stesso e la mia identità) non sono daccordo.
Alla luce del forum e di tutte quelle persone che vogliono tenere gli occhi chiusi concordo
Alla luce del forum e di tutte quelle persone che vogliono tenere gli occhi aperti concordo
Al buio di quello che è la mia esternazione che non fa capire mai nulla mi quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte..fai presto tu a parlare,qua'dentro la tua visione ''aperta''e'nota,ma mi pare da nessuno approvata.Io penso che solo se c'e'amore ci possa essere gelosia..a me sinceramente se A.o C.si fanno belle scopata alla faccia mia frega -1,da 0 a 10...invece tremo quanto sento mia moglie  provocarmi dicendo....voglio renderti la pariglia,per fortuna le prove non le ha..viceversa l'avrebbe gia'fatto.
> Per questo non potrei ma dirle..ok quel tipo se ti piace tanto fattelo..


Io approvo il conte. Ma anche se lui non lo ha scritto, sono sicuro che geloso lo è. Ma ci sono modi e maniere per esternarsi, lui avrà la sua no?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io approvo il conte. Ma anche se lui non lo ha scritto, sono sicuro che geloso lo è. Ma ci sono modi e maniere per esternarsi, lui avrà la sua no?



Acuto!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Acuto!


Solo quando ricevo un calcio nei.... :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Acuto!


Donna tu hai ben visto cosa scatena la gelosia nel conte!
Altro che Otello...Bordello


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alla luce di quello che racconta il forum concordo.
> Alla luce di quello che rappresento io, ( vale solo per me stesso e la mia identità) non sono daccordo.
> Alla luce del forum e di tutte quelle persone che vogliono tenere gli occhi chiusi concordo
> Alla luce del forum e di tutte quelle persone che vogliono tenere gli occhi aperti concordo
> Al buio di quello che è la mia esternazione che non fa capire mai nulla mi quoto.


Quotossi...
Ku fu...
Dalla Sicilia con furore!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna tu hai ben visto cosa scatena la gelosia nel conte!
> Altro che Otello...Bordello



Quanto mi piaci quando sei geloso :mrgreen:

Ah, ieri sono uscita con un tizio...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quotossi...
> Ku fu...
> Dalla Sicilia con furore!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quanto mi piaci quando sei geloso :mrgreen:
> 
> Ah, ieri sono uscita con un tizio...


Lui è ancora vivo stamattina?
Sto perfezionando i miei metodi...ricordati della moto bruciata


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Ma che sono graziosi tutti e due .....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui è ancora vivo stamattina?
> Sto perfezionando i miei metodi...ricordati della moto bruciata



Potrebbe non esserlo, non ho controllato. Ha una certa età :mrgreen:

Mi raccomando la mira... la moto l'hai bruciata all'uomo sbagliato!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Potrebbe non esserlo, non ho controllato. Ha una certa età :mrgreen:
> 
> Mi raccomando la mira... la moto l'hai bruciata all'uomo sbagliato!



auahaaahaa e glielo dici così ? auaahaaaah


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaaahaa e glielo dici così ? auaahaaaah


Senti lei non credeva ai miei super poteri...
Mi disse sai ho accettato di fare un giro in moto con un tizio...
Io dissi benissimo quella moto brucerà...
Il giorno dopo lei legge sul giornale...che una moto è bruciata.
Ok ho sbagliato moto...ma intanto...

E chiedi a quella a cui dissi...
Donna tu ti perderai...
E tempo 30 minuti...le si fulminò il navigatore...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti lei non credeva ai miei super poteri...
> Mi disse sai ho accettato di fare un giro in moto con un tizio...
> Io dissi benissimo quella moto brucerà...
> Il giorno dopo lei legge sul giornale...che una moto è bruciata.
> ...


Esiste il comando ignore qua ?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esiste il comando ignore qua ?



Ma vuoi mettermi in ignore?
Si che esiste...ma non so dove sia...
aspetta che smanetto...

Ma ho capito perchè si finisce nel matrimonio bianco...
Una mette il marito in ignore...eh...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettermi in ignore?
> Si che esiste...ma non so dove sia...
> aspetta che smanetto...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione! nada ignore, scusa se scrivo solo con una mano però.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione! nada ignore, scusa se scrivo solo con una mano però.


Ma porc...sono andato nel profilo....c'è modifica lista ignorati...ma porc...se non sto attento mi metto in ignore...ma porc...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...sono andato nel profilo....c'è modifica lista ignorati...ma porc...se non sto attento mi metto in ignore...ma porc...


 manco tu te sopporti auaahhaahahah:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bubu (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti lei non credeva ai miei super poteri...
> Mi disse sai ho accettato di fare un giro in moto con un tizio...
> Io dissi benissimo quella moto brucerà...
> Il giorno dopo lei legge sul giornale...che una moto è bruciata.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> manco tu te sopporti auaahhaahahah:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


ma scusa se so scatenare guerre contro chi mi sta sui coglioni...è perchè le guerre peggiori le ho condotte contro me stesso no?
Credi che io non abbia mai provato a morigerarmi? Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma scusa se so scatenare guerre contro chi mi sta sui coglioni...è perchè le guerre peggiori le ho condotte contro me stesso no?
> Credi che io non abbia mai provato a morigerarmi? Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Bhe! ti faccio una provocazione, ma beninteso e te ne renderai conto, è soltanto fine a se stessa e null'altro.

Leggendomi, pensi di essere il solo ad aver condotto la propria guerra "interiore" 
Non per nulla risultiamo o antipatici o simpatici no? una via di mezzo come qua come nella realtà non esiste. 
Magari per qualcuno potrà essere un male, per chi come me e credo come te, è una pulce in meno in mezzo ( scusa la volgarità) alle palle.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe! ti faccio una provocazione, ma beninteso e te ne renderai conto, è soltanto fine a se stessa e null'altro.
> 
> Leggendomi, pensi di essere il solo ad aver condotto la propria guerra "interiore"
> Non per nulla risultiamo o antipatici o simpatici no? una via di mezzo come qua come nella realtà non esiste.
> Magari per qualcuno potrà essere un male, per chi come me e credo come te, è una pulce in meno in mezzo ( scusa la volgarità) alle palle.


Mah...ti dirò...
Vediamo...
Ok...
Mi confesso!
Ammetto che in tantissimi casi della mia vita ho abiurato a me stesso pur di tentare di risultare simpatico a chi mi interessava.
Ammetto che poi quando certe persone non hanno più destato in me il ben che minimo interesse, ho smesso di fare la scenetta e ho assunto il mio vero volto.
E non mi stupisce di non essere più risultato a loro simpatico.

In altre parole Ultimo...
Per essere ottimi seduttori...nota bene questa parola...ascoltane il suono...seducere...condurre a sè...
Bisogna essere ottimi attori e psicologi...individuare che tipo di persona risulta simpatica e metterla in scena.

Un seduttore ha il solo scopo di portare questa persona a sè.
Una volta raggiunto il suo scopo, non gliene può fregar di meno di tenersi o meno questa persona.
QUindi poi è anche abilissimo a scaricarla.

Poi posso dirti che dal maggio del 2003 è cominciato per me un lunghissimo viaggio interiore.
Man mano che ho scalato questa sorta di montagna, ho iniziato a liberarmi di tutte le mie paure di non essere amato, compreso o accettato. Fino al punto in cui sono ora: in cui...non me ne frega un'emerita cippa se risulto simpatico o antipatico...

Direi che non si può piacere a tutti...ma ora ti posto una vignetta su di me...che fece una mia amica una sera...che esemplifica bene...il concetto!
Asp te la cerco!


----------



## Hallogoodbye (27 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


E' malato. Problemi fisici o psicologici o entrambi. Andate insieme da uno specialista.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E' malato. Problemi fisici o psicologici o entrambi. Andate insieme da uno specialista.


Uhm..però dai..andiamoci piano con certe sicumere eh?
Dai...brutto dire...é malato eh?
Uhm...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ti dirò...
> Vediamo...
> Ok...
> Mi confesso!
> ...


Circa sei o sette anni fa cominciai a chattare, e chattando scoprì una cosa che mi lasciò perplesso, cioè che, quello che nella realtà notavo in chat diventava esagerato, cioè conquistare una donna era una cosa semplicissima.
La differenza che ci fu tra il prima della chat ed il dopo fu questo, prima nella realtà flirtavo ma molto raramente la cosa trascendeva, dopo la chat, e dopo aver preso consapevolezza di alcune cose che già sapevo ma che le donne mi hanno confermato, è stato un tour de force incredibile! Conte con il rischio di apparire poco modesto e persona con poca sensibilità e troppa sicurezza di se, non mi vergogno a dire che "manipolare" una donna, sedurre una donna e portarla a se è diventato una cosa di una semplicità assurda, e lasciarla nel momento in cui il gioco diventava pericoloso ancora più facile. Le tecniche di cui parli tu si hanno o non si hanno, sono emozioni e sensazioni che solo pochi riescono a percepire, e solo pochi sanno e conoscono come se avessero nel dna quel qualcosa che sa farti muovere in ogni situazione.

Ora sai perchè ti capisco e per certi versi condivido il tuo modo di vivere.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm..però dai..andiamoci piano con certe sicumere eh?
> Dai...brutto dire...é malato eh?
> Uhm...


Perché brutto?
Tutti ci ammaliamo e poi guariamo.
Ci si sloga un piede e non si può correre, ci si cura e si torna a correre. Viene il mal di stomaco, non si digerisce e non si mangia, ci si cura e torna l'appetito.
Se un uomo (o una donna) giovane e sano, per gli altri aspetti, non sente la necessità di avere rapporti sessuali (avendo chi è disponibile) qualche problema lo ha. Mi sembra più umano curarsi che ingannare senza preoccuparsi della sua salute. Oltretutto la donna che ha aperto la discussione afferma che per il resto vanno d'accordissimo e che tengono entrambi molto ai figli.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Perché brutto?
> Tutti ci ammaliamo e poi guariamo.
> Ci si sloga un piede e non si può correre, ci si cura e si torna a correre. Viene il mal di stomaco, non si digerisce e non si mangia, ci si cura e torna l'appetito.
> Se un uomo (o una donna) giovane e sano, per gli altri aspetti, non sente la necessità di avere rapporti sessuali (avendo chi è disponibile) qualche problema lo ha. Mi sembra più umano curarsi che ingannare senza preoccuparsi della sua salute. Oltretutto la donna che ha aperto la discussione afferma che per il resto vanno d'accordissimo e che tengono entrambi molto ai figli.


Forse perchè in un matrimonio a volte manca quella conoscenza prima di se stessi e poi del partner? forse perchè ognuno di noi è diverso e non tutti vedono nel sesso l'importanza e l'essenzialità che altri danno? e forse perchè alcune volte ci vogliono degli eventi che ti scuotono e ti fanno tremare anche le dita delle unghie per farti svegliare.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Perché brutto?
> Tutti ci ammaliamo e poi guariamo.
> Ci si sloga un piede e non si può correre, ci si cura e si torna a correre. Viene il mal di stomaco, non si digerisce e non si mangia, ci si cura e torna l'appetito.
> Se un uomo (o una donna) giovane e sano, per gli altri aspetti, non sente la necessità di avere rapporti sessuali (avendo chi è disponibile) qualche problema lo ha. Mi sembra più umano curarsi che ingannare senza preoccuparsi della sua salute. Oltretutto la donna che ha aperto la discussione afferma che per il resto vanno d'accordissimo e che tengono entrambi molto ai figli.


Ok...
Ma almeno tutti noi...aspettiamo che la diagnosi...ehm...la faccia un medico eh?

Sai la libido è una cosa delicata e misteriosa...


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come può essere in una coppia dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tutto sommato felici, due figli, che il sesso non conti più nulla.
> Io lo amo  ma è come un fratello, un amico.
> Non lo cerco e lui non cerca me. Da un anno.
> Meglio lo cercavo e lui sfuggiva.
> ...


I sintomi ci sono tutti,un altro che VUOLE essere un beccaccione.
Vai e colpisci.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma almeno tutti noi...aspettiamo che la diagnosi...ehm...la faccia un medico eh?
> 
> Sai la libido è una cosa delicata e misteriosa...


Infatti.
E' quello che ho detto.


----------

